# Barndominium build



## Empireboats

Getting back to the basics of life.


----------



## djwag94

That's Nice







what size?


----------



## Empireboats

Overall the building is 60X70 I am going to close in 30X60 and have a 40X60 shop left over. Went with 20 foot side walls so I could go with 9 foot ceilings downstairs and still have room to add upstairs if needed.


----------



## peckerwood

How much concrete have you bought?


----------



## Empireboats

130 yards for the slab and 75 for drive way. I had 12X36" beams around the outside then 3 12X24X60 and 2 12X24X70


----------



## Wado

This is going to take a couple of weeks to do. Is it going to be a total DIY or will there be some outside help?


----------



## Empireboats

I am going to get some outside help to do the things I hate doing like sheetrock, but for the most part I am trying to finish out the inside myself to save some money.


----------



## Wado

I will hang sheetrock but that's it. My tape and float looks like a kindergarten kid did it. As a matter of fact it's cheaper and way less stressful to pay to have it hung so forget I said that. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Empireboats

A little more work completed over the last two weeks. Sure took a lot of scrubbing to get the concrete ready for stain. Glad I did it before I put up walls. This weekend I plan on covering with cardboard before the framing starts.


----------



## floppodog

Your going to stain the floors? That will be sweet.


----------



## Hooked

Very nice. Should have made ours that size..........lol


----------



## peckerwood

I'm so impressed,I don't know what to say!


----------



## Wado

*Stained Concrete*

It looks like you already stained the floors but I will throw this in anyway. When we had ours done the guy that did it sawed our grooves first then buffed it and completely cleaned it, I mean really good. We already were framed and the sheetrock hung but not taped and floated at this point. He covered the floor with cardboard and then tar paper then more heavy paper on top of that. He really fit the cardboard good and I asked him why don't you just tape the edges against the wall? His reply was the tape adhesive would keep the acids from penetrating the concrete and leave a big stripe around the perimeter. I guess he learned the hard way. He said let them do all the mud work and painting then he would come back and stain. After the stain did it's thing he came back and applied some kind of sealer or wax. It worked so I guess he knew what he was doing. I am pretty sure that is how it went but I can't be 100% positive he didn't stain it then cover it up, it's been eight years now. I have a photo album somewhere of the work progress but no telling where I hid it. Someone else might have something to add.


----------



## Empireboats

A few more from framing. Going to paint the shop side wall this weekend, and then start getting electrical and plumbing in the wall.


----------



## Lucky

Awesome!


----------



## AUSTEX50

*Empire Boats*

You the same Empire Boats that built the best Aluminum Boats on The Gulf Coast???
I had a few of them at a company I used to work at we kept em in Lake Arthur La. I used to make up excuses to go over there and work so I could take one to Fourchon and fish out of it.
Nice Bardominium I wanna do the same thing in Rockport!


----------



## Frontier2104

Very nice

Why metal frame vs a pole barn frame?


----------



## Empireboats

Can't find anyone to open span 70 foot with a wood pole barn. For what I was going to have to pay for that it was just as cheap to go metal.


----------



## Empireboats

Coming along, hope to be in by first part of March.


----------



## eyef1shin

Looks like progress!!!


----------



## GoneSouth

Please show more. This is a very interesting project. Great Job!


----------



## chaco

I am not sure I totally understand what a barn-dominium really is. And I correct that it is a single large, mostly rectangular building, that contains both living space and work or storage space? 

Whatever the real basic description is, I like this a lot. I'll never have the land to build one, nor the cash, but I sure like thinking about all I could do with one.


----------



## ConTiki

*Rewarding*

Looks like you are doing a great job. I built my first house in 1978-79 and it was one of the most personally rewarding things I've ever done. My mom and dad and my wife's mom and dad all helped along the way so lots of wonderful memories. Back then I had plenty of energy and worked many late nights getting things done, but it was all well worth it. I'm sure you will have the same feelings for a long time on your current project. Good luck getting her finished and looks like high quality work.


----------



## goodwood

How's it look now?


----------



## Capt Hardhead

*re*

Awesome building, I would love to have one like this, mine is old and only 40 x 40


----------



## stinkypete

If you dont mind me asking what was the rough cost of the building and slab. Excluding the interior finishing?


----------



## nckrsamford

Drool...


----------

